# Different protein sources = different fat burning ability



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Different protein sources = different fat burning ability by Anthony Roberts For anyone who keeps up with the more-lucrative, but less sexy, world of hospital-based protein supplements, Nestle (yeah, the chocolate people) have been leading the way for awhile. If you???ve gone to visit anyone with high-protein/calorie needs in the hospital over the past decade, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

